# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Нормы времени на разработку конфигураций 1С

## Migleon

У 1С должна быть методика оценки трудоёмкости разработки конфигурации и нормы времени на её создание.
Где можно найти?

----------


## Михаил122062

С чего Вы решили, что у 1С такая методика есть ?

----------


## Migleon

> С чего Вы решили, что у 1С такая методика есть ?


Встречал упоминание об этом. Якобы это 1С ТСКФ (типовая система качества франчайзи?)

----------

